# Older John Deere 140



## ClaytonCrum108 (Dec 5, 2014)

I found this older john Deere 140 for $125... is it worth buying and restoring


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Restore? Give it a bath and put it back to work!


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll give you $130 for it. Easiest $5 you ever made!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a 110 and an uncle had a 140 once. Both damn good tractors. It wouldn't scare a bit to buy it !!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks kinda tuff with the ag style tires, does it run? I gotta tiller that would fit in the back. I'll give u $135, easiest ten u will ever make !


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## ClaytonCrum108 (Dec 5, 2014)

No but thanks... looking to plow snow with it this winter


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Should plow snow just fine. Throw some liquid in the tires and add some chains, if necessary. I built a plow and added chains for my 110 and it did great. Still have the home built plow but not the 110. Wish I'd have had the ag tires.........


----------

